# Shed hunting



## Cluelessone (Sep 23, 2020)

Saw on my cameras that the youngest buck in the area is down to one antler. The older bucks are both still holding.

Anyone else shed hunt?

Here's some pics from years past...


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Not a shed Hunter (I get my sheds built by the Amish yuk, yuk, yuk!) but I have to reply:

Man that is a wonderfully beautiful doggie!!!!

You are a lucky human being! :thumbup:


----------



## Cluelessone (Sep 23, 2020)

440mag said:


> Not a shed Hunter (I get my sheds built by the Amish yuk, yuk, yuk!) but I have to reply:
> 
> Man that is a handsome doggie!!!!
> 
> ...


Aww thanks! Her name is Zipper (because of how her hair grows on her nose) and she's a shelter mutt. She is always SO proud of herself when I set her up, even if she spent most of the time finding and eating deer poop while I diligently looked for the shed antlers. She's going to turn 4 this year, and is the neediest dog I've ever owned. Never pee alone!


----------



## 2018stanleycup (Mar 31, 2020)

Cluelessone said:


> Saw on my cameras that the youngest buck in the area is down to one antler. The older bucks are both still holding.
> 
> Anyone else shed hunt?
> 
> Here's some pics from years past...


We found 2 so far this year. We have been walking for miles and miles in the woods every weekend and never found anything. We were out about a month ago and we found 1 about 15 feet from the treeline and then found 1 more in some overgrown grassy area on the local community College property. Its fun to look for them, but its sure hard to find them


----------

